# Free Love and Orgies?



## Deleted member 27861

I mean, do these things really happen on the road? Like hippie free love-type things? Free love religions, orgies and all that?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Yes. It's just not called free love anymore. It's all this woke non-monogamy/polyamory type bullshit that never works.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Brodiesel710 said:


> Yes. It's just not called free love anymore. It's all this woke non-monogamy/polyamory type bullshit that never works.



Hey so you dislike polygamy too!


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Polygamy seems like such a great idea, but it just means being outnumbered by your wives and/or husbands.

Not that monogamy is any bed of roses either, but at least you are only fighting with _one_ person.

[Why would a bed of roses be a _good_ thing? What about the _thorns_? But you know what i mean.]


----------



## Johny

Theres always county jail if your looking for that sort of thing


----------



## trashswag86

Wheat2020 said:


> I mean, do these things really happen on the road? Like hippie free love-type things? Free love religions, orgies and all that?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


I read John Krakauer's Under The Banner of Heaven, and apparently there's at least one Mormon compound that practices free love. Your friend might try traveling through there.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I'm not becoming a mormon anymore. It wouldn't be right.


----------



## trashswag86

Wheat2020 said:


> I'm not becoming a mormon anymore. It wouldn't be right.


Well those Mormons are on the fringe anyway, arguably not Mormon at all, so it'd be okay. God loves all his people, why shouldn't you?


----------



## Deleted member 27861

trashswag86 said:


> Well those Mormons are on the fringe anyway, arguably not Mormon at all, so it'd be okay. God loves all his people, why shouldn't you?



I don't know, maybe I'm Cain. Sure feels like it ever since I've been back in Tennessee.


----------



## trashswag86

[QUOTE="Wheat2020, p
I had a free trial of netflix couple months ago, and the best thing I watched was Wild Wild Country, about the Osho cult in East Oregon in the 80's.
They had free love.
Seriously, I think cults are where it's at.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Eh. I'll pass.

At least until the _LITERAL AIRBORNE AIDS THAT'S SPREADING ALL OVER THE GLOBE _gets too bad and I lose my family then maybe I'll join one.


----------



## MFB

A lot of the burners I know are into orgies.

Some friends convince me to check out burning man two years ago I think, lots of sex stuff.
There was this big open shower tent where they had sprinklers and foam/soap dropped.
I went bc I value being clean, but a lot of group play went on in there.
In my experience, where there is blow, there are orgies.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Wheat2020 said:


> I mean, do these things really happen on the road? Like hippie free love-type things? Free love religions, orgies and all that?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Yes they do. Here in Washington state there are clubs such as Club Sapphire, Eros, and CSPC. (Google them). They have specific times and days for parties. All require membership fees and door fees as well was orientation for new members. Fees and membership coats vary.


----------



## r3yn

Up in East Van, I hung around with a punk drug dealer and his polyamorous GF. They had orgies once and a while. We went to a sex club a few times, too, in the Davie (downtown gay pride) district. Even in the rave scene back east there was alot of cuddle puddles turned a bit more heavy. For some reason the gay scene always seems to know how to really party. You might be able to network through the local gay bars.
All in all, I look for it, too, but I think it takes a while to find in any location. Gotta meet the community.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Maybe someday.


----------



## rusty

Wheat2020 said:


> Asking for a friend.



lol, I've heard that one before


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> Hey so you dislike polygamy too!



Polygamy/polyamory are two different things.


----------



## Koala

Fuzzypeach said:


> orientation for new members



Do these orientations cover things like consent and using protection?


----------



## MFB

Yip. A lifestyle club orientation will focus on consent/etiquette (always ask before watching/joining,dont be a dick if someone says no thanks), safety/protection, and sanitizing toys and play areas. 

Kinksters and kink community are usually ahead of the curve on these things and dont tolerate creepy or risky behavior. Just stay away adult theaters. 🤢


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Yip. A lifestyle club orientation will focus on consent/etiquette (always ask before watching/joining,dont be a dick if someone says no thanks), safety/protection, and sanitizing toys and play areas.
> 
> Kinksters and kink community are usually ahead of the curve on these things and dont tolerate creepy or risky behavior. Just stay away adult theaters. 🤢



Just don't get addicted to Kink.com like my old roommate. He would always lock the door and keep me out 'til he was done beating off to this stuff. His addiction turned pretty dark as he was able to start luring in younger and younger girls with his online artist reputation and supposed sex positive "dom roles" he most def turned into a sexual predataor within the community and was banned from this scene all together! Be smart be wise don't let your sex get the best of you. (speaking in the broad sense, everyone..)

But I've never been in a orgy, had two opportunities-just didn't seem RIGHT.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Brodiesel710 said:


> Just don't get addicted to Kink.com like my old roommate. He would always lock the door and keep me out 'til he was done beating off to this stuff. His addiction turned pretty dark as he was able to start luring in younger and younger girls with his online artist reputation and supposed sex positive "dom roles" he most def turned into a sexual predataor within the community and was banned from this scene all together! Be smart be wise don't let your sex get the best of you. (speaking in the broad sense, everyone..)
> 
> But I've never been in a orgy, had two opportunities-just didn't seem RIGHT.



Oh I have no interest in becoming an Onision. Actually, I'm really starting to think I just need to avoid that lifestyle entirely.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> Just don't get addicted to Kink.com like my old roommate. He would always lock the door and keep me out 'til he was done beating off to this stuff. His addiction turned pretty dark as he was able to start luring in younger and younger girls with his online artist reputation and supposed sex positive "dom roles" he most def turned into a sexual predataor within the community and was banned from this scene all together! Be smart be wise don't let your sex get the best of you. (speaking in the broad sense, everyone..)
> 
> But I've never been in a orgy, had two opportunities-just didn't seem RIGHT.



Online hookup/dating sites have always seemed to me inherently creepy and made for predatory behavior.

Even vanilla sites like Tinder and the like seem like an absurd way to meet people as opposed to...ya know, just talking to people. A lot of people I really like and respect use dating apps; and I always get the same response when I ask why; "I don't meet people in real life" or "dont have time to meet people"
I think it boils down to its much easier for most people to swipe on their phones than to strike up a convo.
I aint judgin, whatever works for people, good on 'em.

To quote Portlandia again;

Guy--I think youre pretty, I would love to take you out sometime.
Girl--Oh, that'd be great, where can I find your dating profile
Guy--I dont have one
Girl--Well....how will I meet you?


----------



## Coywolf

trashswag86 said:


> read John Krakauer's Under The Banner of Heaven



I would definitely recommend this book to anyone on this website. Helps alot in understanding the LDS religion...and its fucked up history.



Wheat2020 said:


> ...becoming a mormon anymore....



*wakes up dressed in silk Temple Garments (Morman underwear)*

*Looks around* "What the...."

*Brigham Young parts clouds in sky and addresses you*

"My son, the time has come. You are..."

*jumps out of bed with an interrupting song and dance*

"....TURNING LDS, I THINK IM TURNING LDS, I REALLY THINK SO!"


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Lol. Well I guess I might as well admit. That maybe my motives for both even associating with or even considering joining the LDS, and my motives for going to an orgy, are pretty much the same, which is just, loneliness.

But I get the impression that both would do more harm than good in the long-run.

Yet it's a kind of a weird loneliness. One that only seems to fade when I feel I am in a place where I can move towards some goal with ease like being on a college campus, or when I'm out hiking through the woods and up a mountain, or in the company of genuinely good people, and I know for a fact that we're all on the same page, and the same team.

Trying to sit still every day and do nothing but online school work with no social life nor any love life is...pretty tough! It was one of the core reasons I was gonna go hitchhiking, but then, you know, the plague.


----------



## trashswag86

I've heard people say that the difference between good times and bad times is that in bad times we feel we have no options, while in good times we feel we do.
@Wheat2020 I think that fits with what you said about loneliness.
For myself, I don't do relationships or sex. I have fleeting crushes, and that's about it. I don't make ties easily, or even vary lasting ones apparently. What I've learned, for myself, is that I can crush on a girl for awhile, but if I let myself think there's any potential there, I just set myself up for depression, cause I've staked my happiness to an outcome that's not gonna happen. And I'm sure this effects others too. I start treatng others more as means to an end. So I just let my crushes be. I like them, but I don't trick myself into thinking that I want them.
This is just my personal experience, obviously, which has to do with being asexual and largely aromantic. But maybe it's helpful in some way.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Sometimes I wish I was asexual and aromantic, but the truth is, I'm VERY (hetero)sexual, and VERY romantic!

Well...You know that's got me thinking. I do see this time as an opportunity to really grow in the ways that are truly important. I'll just take up the banjo, and keep working on my school and harmonica, and just try not to think about it.


----------



## trashswag86

Wheat2020 said:


> Well...You know that's got me thinking. I do see this time as an opportunity to really grow in the ways that are truly important.



That sounds like a good place to be.
To many people get stuck on the supposed opportunities/freedom that the road will provide that they neglect everything around them. And then they hit the road and the homeless aspects of it really sink in for the first time. It can be lonely out there too.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> Lol. Well I guess I might as well admit. That maybe my motives for both even associating with or even considering joining the LDS, and my motives for going to an orgy, are pretty much the same, which is just, loneliness.
> 
> But I get the impression that both would do more harm than good in the long-run.
> 
> Yet it's a kind of a weird loneliness. One that only seems to fade when I feel I am in a place where I can move towards some goal with ease like being on a college campus, or when I'm out hiking through the woods and up a mountain, or in the company of genuinely good people, and I know for a fact that we're all on the same page, and the same team.



Right on, Brother. I struggle w lonliness too, and reckon most humans do. Remember the book I recommended in your book thread? Thats the theme of the book. 

Its counter intuitive though, as you think finding a a group will quell the loneliness, but the wrong group for the wrong reasons will exacerbated it. 

Ya hit the nail on the head though. Combatting loneliness is about getting good w yourself. Staying active, being productive. I have stints where Im lethargic and whiny and annoyed by people. Thats when i get lonely. 
But if Im on my p's and q's, running, climbing, building, painting; being productive, I find Im content and find companionship in the process of productivity. 

Its corny as fuck, but if ya do things you can be proud of and really like yourself, your less likely to be lonely.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I guess it's just me and my hand for awhile like it's been for the last 24 1/2 years.

Hey maybe this will be the year where VR dating will become a thing.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Koala said:


> Do these orientations cover things like consent and using protection?


Yes. Basically don't be an asshole.


----------



## Coywolf

To be honest, I've tried to reach out to the kink community before. Never really got anywhere with it, as where I tried to reach out, most of the meetups sounded like 'we got some meth, many penises, and you have the door fee (Females free)'

I wouldn't mind getting to know a community that is sexually open AND safety oriented.

As far as loneliness both on, and off the road, I definitely get that. I'm going through it hardcore right now. Relocated back to my hometown and it is way more depressing than I remembered it. All the homies either left, or definitely not people I would want to get to know again in this stage in their life.

Sexual loneliness is a hardcore issue for many of us. I have had the model of 'just wait for it, something will feel right when it comes along' for a long time. That point has been really few and far between. I almost feel as if my sex drive has increased because of it. To me, the entire 'playing the game' mentality is just exhausting, and not really conducive to the idea of consent. The whole 'make a move' thing especially. Or the whole predatory model that has been set upon people. 'Get out there and GET IT'. It would be a shit load easier if sexuality was more open in this country, and people could be honest with each other. Like 'hey, I'm attracted to you, how do you feel about taking this further?" And the conversation progress from there.

Many people are turned off by that, and I just dont get it.

On another note, I know a few women who talk about that drive that kicks in, like the "have babies NOW" hormone kick that seems to get worse the older they get. I almost feel the same way, hormones are increasing and firing up my sex drive. It makes this whole loneliness issue alot harder to deal with.

I've recently had the conversation with myself about asexuality. As much as it is appealing to me to stop worrying about that part of life, and live the other 99% of it to the max, something inside me wont let me, and I feel if I try to force it, I'm going to fuck myself up both hormonally and emotionally.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Coywolf said:


> To be honest, I've tried to reach out to the kink community before. Never really got anywhere with it, as where I tried to reach out, most of the meetups sounded like 'we got some meth, many penises, and you have the door fee (Females free)'
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting to know a community that is sexually open AND safety oriented.
> 
> As far as loneliness both on, and off the road, I definitely get that. I'm going through it hardcore right now. Relocated back to my hometown and it is way more depressing than I remembered it. All the homies either left, or definitely not people I would want to get to know again in this stage in their life.
> 
> Sexual loneliness is a hardcore issue for many of us. I have had the model of 'just wait for it, something will feel right when it comes along' for a long time. That point has been really few and far between. I almost feel as if my sex drive has increased because of it. To me, the entire 'playing the game' mentality is just exhausting, and not really conducive to the idea of consent. The whole 'make a move' thing especially. Or the whole predatory model that has been set upon people. 'Get out there and GET IT'. It would be a shit load easier if sexuality was more open in this country, and people could be honest with each other. Like 'hey, I'm attracted to you, how do you feel about taking this further?" And the conversation progress from there.
> 
> Many people are turned off by that, and I just dont get it.
> 
> On another note, I know a few women who talk about that drive that kicks in, like the "have babies NOW" hormone kick that seems to get worse the older they get. I almost feel the same way, hormones are increasing and firing up my sex drive. It makes this whole loneliness issue alot harder to deal with.
> 
> I've recently had the conversation with myself about asexuality. As much as it is appealing to me to stop worrying about that part of life, and live the other 99% of it to the max, something inside me wont let me, and I feel if I try to force it, I'm going to fuck myself up both hormonally and emotionally.



I'm pretty sure that's just your biological nature keeping you from being asexual.

Hm. Maybe it's just as difficult to get laid on the road as it is to get laid off the road.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Traveling often involves meeting lots of new people, raising the odds you will meet people you are attracted to and who are attracted to you, but often they are gone as soon as they came into your life, lowering the odds that anything will happen or that relationships can build over time.

So kind of a mixed bag. But probably easier to find sex and love on the road than in a small town, and maybe i'm just a northeastern bigot, but i have to figure getting out of Tennessee, or at least getting to Memphis and/or Nashville, will improve chances of meeting interesting people (once we're allowed to leave home again).

I was a small-town boy once (just about the same size as Humboldt in fact, i just looked it up), got the fuck out at 17, and lived on the road for a few years. Met both my wives in NYC punk-rock bars after i stopped traveling hardcore.


----------



## Deleted member 24782




----------



## MFB

This is a good thread with some good thoughts!

I am always baffled by how many people are uncomfortable or ashamed talking about what they like sexually. Most of us think about it a ton and are into some sort of "wierd shit". No shame in that.

I've ALWAYS dated gals that more narrow-minded people might refer to as 'sluts'; bc sex is important to me and I want someone with a healthy sexual appetite who is willing to get down with me in that regard. 
"want to do that on my.... face?" 
In it's healthiest form, sex should be like play.

Once I was dating this girl I liked for about 6 months when I asked her "would you still date me if I got a face tattoo?"
Her response was
"do whatever you want to your face, just keep your body fit and your dick hard and we're good"
I fell in love.


----------



## MFB

Another thought I just had;

There are all these terms people use now for sexualities and relationships.
Portlandia does a hilarious sketch on this.

Homo-textual, I'm only gay via text! 

I'm old so it's hard for me to get on board with all these terms, but do my best to understand that it helps people identify with who the are and what they like, and genuinely think thats a good thing.

One term that I've heard that is especially annoying and prententious is "sapiosexual"
No shit! We all want someone we think is intelligent! That needs to be expicitly stated?
No one wants a really attractive idiot. [sorry @Juan Derlust  ]


----------



## Older Than Dirt

MFB said:


> No one wants a really attractive idiot



This is close to true about sex. I have found that i can get with pretty but not smart women about twice before they begin to get to me.

It is 100% true about relationships though. Brains, and some common outlook on life, are what matter in the long term. Along with being good-looking too, of course, because our genes will not be denied.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Juan Derlust said:


> Enough pontificating you handsome devil - how does this 'genetic undeniability' work in same-sex relationships?



I am pretty sure folks attracted to their own gender (not sex, you neanderthal, you!) are attracted to some people more than others for reasons that are not purely intellectual/spiritual, but purely or partly biological- some people just plain make their dicks get hard, or their pussies get wet. For reasons their brains can't explain.

I'm calling that genes, a christian might call it Satan. But it happens to all people regardless of who makes it happen for anyone in particular.

And i'm also pretty sure that same-gender-attracted folks are sometimes just as disappointed as us hets when those who make the genitals churn turn out to be dumb-asses. I believe there are songs and books about it and everything.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Coywolf said:


> To be honest, I've tried to reach out to the kink community before. Never really got anywhere with it, as where I tried to reach out, most of the meetups sounded like 'we got some meth, many penises, and you have the door fee (Females free)'
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting to know a community that is sexually open AND safety oriented.
> 
> As far as loneliness both on, and off the road, I definitely get that. I'm going through it hardcore right now. Relocated back to my hometown and it is way more depressing than I remembered it. All the homies either left, or definitely not people I would want to get to know again in this stage in their life.
> 
> Sexual loneliness is a hardcore issue for many of us. I have had the model of 'just wait for it, something will feel right when it comes along' for a long time. That point has been really few and far between. I almost feel as if my sex drive has increased because of it. To me, the entire 'playing the game' mentality is just exhausting, and not really conducive to the idea of consent. The whole 'make a move' thing especially. Or the whole predatory model that has been set upon people. 'Get out there and GET IT'. It would be a shit load easier if sexuality was more open in this country, and people could be honest with each other. Like 'hey, I'm attracted to you, how do you feel about taking this further?" And the conversation progress from there.
> 
> Many people are turned off by that, and I just dont get it.
> 
> On another note, I know a few women who talk about that drive that kicks in, like the "have babies NOW" hormone kick that seems to get worse the older they get. I almost feel the same way, hormones are increasing and firing up my sex drive. It makes this whole loneliness issue alot harder to deal with.
> 
> I've recently had the conversation with myself about asexuality. As much as it is appealing to me to stop worrying about that part of life, and live the other 99% of it to the max, something inside me wont let me, and I feel if I try to force it, I'm going to fuck myself up both hormonally and emotionally.


Have you tried dating apps that cater to hook ups? Such as Adult Friend Finder?


----------



## Deleted member 27861

The multi-quote is broken.

@Brodiesel710 Mmm, that's a good-lookin structure, but I've never quite had my Illuminati pyramids in a row enough to follow it's rules. I have to break them.

@Older Than Dirt No, you're not wrong. I met all kinds of girls that I like back in Memphis when I was in college on campus. Women of all different races, ethnicities, nationalities, professions, subcultures, interests, etc. There were even quite a few hipster chicks and girls into video games and like, fantasy stuff and what-not.

Where I am now, I don't have much in common with anyone because everyone's either a devout Christian who gets married or has kids by the age of approx. 25, or everyone just works and smokes pot and goes to bars, and that's it.

I don't really know how to get into an "in crowd" like @Brodiesel710 talked about without joining a church, which is tough, because I don't really know how to strike up a conversation with someone at church unless it's about God, or Jesus, or the Bible. Which is interesting and fun when viewing it in a sort of mythological, symbolic, analytical kind of way, but exhausting. And as I've learned from my Mormon friends (I guess), it's like most people around here believe in God differently from me. Especially those Mormons.

Those Mormons are SO CERTAIN that their religion is the correct way, that their book is the right book, but to me, that makes them no different from any other religion that claims that their belief is the right way. And I have a hard time reading the Book of Mormon because I'm thinking, "Man I BARELY know the Bible, why the hell am I gonna spend time reading something that reads like Bible fanfiction according to most people?"

And I'm always leery of religion because everyone thinks their religion is the right stuff (except for Baha'i or Unitarian Universalist and Buddhists, maybe), but I really don't trust Man (in a Biblical sense), and I know how much people can and do tend to use religion in the past to manipulate others and do all kinds of harm.

But I'm not trying to get off onto _that_ subject again. Let's just say that, as a black sheep, raised and school'd by an Atheist/Objectivist father and a devout Christian mother, in a complex world that I don't have any clear place in, in a country where every kind of belief _under the sun_ is available to EVERYONE, and the internet allows me to see _ALL SIDES_ of those beliefs, I like to keep my belief in God practical and simple, which is:

God is most likely, kind of like a game dev.

God, although doesn't go out of His way to make anyone suffer, is not going to speak out directly to me or give me any divine sign or anything. He gave me my intellect and independence, and expects me, as well as everyone else, to use what He gave them to survive and withstand the brutality and unpredictability of nature and reality itself, and not take it all for granted.

Therefor, I should, doesn't mean I always DO, but I SHOULD, act as if God is real. Which means I assume He is a good God. If he IS a good God, then I hope I am pleasing him by doing good. If He is a cruel God, then I hope I am pissing him off by doing good.

And to me, that means doing the most amount of objective good (like creating and helping others) as I can possibly muster, do as little objective bad as possible (like committing unnecessary violence and destruction), and for things that are unclear and uncertain or more subjective, to use the thinking and judging skills that He gave me to seek out wisdom and make as good of decisions as I possibly, honestly can.

Sorry that got a big longer than I wanted a bit off-topic. It just sort of, got me thinking.



@MFB Connie sounds like my kind of girl. Connie sounds like she'd be pretty popular around here.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> @MFB Connie sounds like my kind of girl. Connie sounds like she'd be pretty popular around here.



This is a Connie Lingus joke, right?


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> This is a Connie Lingus joke, right?



Uh, idk. I just said that because the Connie in the skit was hot and she said she's into hobos.


----------



## MFB

Speaking of Connie, and veering off the subject briefly;

When you sign up for a race online they attach your name to the bib number they give you.
When your coming toward this finish line the guy on the PA system will match bib numbers numbers to names and announce who's finishing so everyone gets ther 15 seconds. Its a nice thing.

Because I'm a child ,I always use a silly name whenever signing up for a race.
And once when I was making that last push toward the end of the finish chute the PA guy goes "and here comes Connie Lingus charging toward a fast finish!"
He didnt get it.
Everyone about spit out thier electolyte drinks.
True story.

Sorry and thanks for allowing the diversion.


----------



## Coywolf

Fuzzypeach said:


> Have you tried dating apps that cater to hook ups? Such as Adult Friend Finder?



That app was one of the worst experiences I've had, honestly. Not to mention anyone on there is usually really far away in a big city.

And I would like to mention, that the issue of finding people to hook up with, is only an issue, for me, when it comes to women for some reason. I think that is because I'm more emotionally invested in relationships with women. When it comes to my bi side, I'm really only interested in guys physically.

So ya, you can hook up, get laid, get off, whatever....but if you dont have any emotion invested in those actions, it really doesnt help with the whole loneliness factor. At least for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Another thought I just had;
> 
> There are all these terms people use now for sexualities and relationships.
> Portlandia does a hilarious sketch on this.
> 
> Homo-textual, I'm only gay via text!
> 
> I'm old so it's hard for me to get on board with all these terms, but do my best to understand that it helps people identify with who the are and what they like, and genuinely think thats a good thing.
> 
> One term that I've heard that is especially annoying and prententious is "sapiosexual"
> No shit! We all want someone we think is intelligent! That needs to be expicitly stated?
> No one wants a really attractive idiot. [sorry @Juan Derlust  ]




You kinda beat me to it, but I was totally looking for this episode. "Doug becomes a feminist" the male feminist meeting is fuckin genius.

"All I see is bald" in regards to womens hair, hahaha.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Meeting cool smart people that are sexually attractive that are sexually attracted to us is never going to be easy, no matter how many Tinders and Grindrs the world brings us.

My life experience of "How To Meet Cool Women" is: Punk rock girls, who hang out in punk rock bars. Of course, many will be drunks and/or drug abusers, but then so was i (both) when i met both my wives in punk rock bars. And a great many wonderful girlfriends when i was single. And a few psychos, but then i am probably playing that role when some of my exes tell their life-stories.

Still married to the second wife after 19 years, 10 years with the first one, and we still talk, after being divorced for 26 years. You get _mileage_ with your punk rock girls.

I have no good advice about "How To Meet Cool Men". I have a lot of women friends. The hetero ones sometimes ask me to introduce them to nice men. I have to explain "Nice men wouldn't be friends with me."


----------



## Deleted member 27861

That reminds me of when a friend of mine took me to a metal concert in Memphis for some band called "Trivium", and while I was there, I wouldn't really call them "punk rock" girls exactly, but pretty close. Just like, a lot of metal-head girls.

Anyways, I saw this fucking, tall-ass, sexy-ass, fuckin, Amazonian woman with long black hair, and just huge everything in this nice black dress, and I kind of just, looked at her.

Then this stocky guy who kind of looked like the singer from Smash Mouth, named Patrick, walked up to me and yelled through the crowd, "SHE'S SEXY, ISN'T SHE?!"

And I said yeah, and then he said, "THAT'S MY GIRLFRIEND!"

And then he just like, if I remember, high-fived me, but like in slow-motion, kind of like grabbing my hand (it sounds gay but I'm trying my best to describe it), and told me his name was Patrick.

Then he offered me a beer and we just got to talking about the band and the opening acts, and music, and life, and then he wished me a fun time and hoped to see me again sometime.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Juan Derlust said:


> To wrap this all up @Wheat2020 - whatever you do out there don't forget your personal protective gear
> 
> - even if you're asymptomatic



Lol, everything's gonna be like some crappy post-apocalypse anime, everyone wearing masks and respirators.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> That reminds me of when a friend of mine took me to a metal concert in Memphis for some band called "Trivium", and while I was there, I wouldn't really call them "punk rock" girls exactly, but pretty close. Just like, a lot of metal-head girls.
> 
> Anyways, I saw this fucking, tall-ass, sexy-ass, fuckin, Amazonian woman with long black hair, and just huge everything in this nice black dress, and I kind of just, looked at her.
> 
> Then this stocky guy who kind of looked like the singer from Smash Mouth, named Patrick, walked up to me and yelled through the crowd, "SHE'S SEXY, ISN'T SHE?!"
> 
> And I said yeah, and then he said, "THAT'S MY GIRLFRIEND!"
> 
> And then he just like, if I remember, high-fived me, but like in slow-motion, kind of like grabbing my hand (it sounds gay but I'm trying my best to describe it), and told me his name was Patrick.
> 
> Then he offered me a beer and we just got to talking about the band and the opening acts, and music, and life, and then he wished me a fun time and hoped to see me again sometime.



Oohh yeah amazonian women -now were talkin. So your an ass man then or what?

Never been a fan of meeting girls (or anyone) for that matter at bars and parties, too many false promises clouded by an alcoholic haze.

Speaking of, I didn't get into country til my 30's but this is a great love song.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Brodiesel710 said:


> Oohh yeah amazonian women -now were talkin. So your an ass man then or what?
> 
> Never been a fan of meeting girls (or anyone) for that matter at bars and parties, too many false promises clouded by an alcoholic haze.
> 
> Speaking of, I didn't get into country til my 30's but this is a great love song.




Well I mean I like ass, and thighs, and breasts, and belly, and back, and neck, and really just everything. I would rather have a moderate-sized or small butt that's perky, than a big booty filled with dimples, especially if the thighs and legs are much smaller than the ass, that's just kind of weird. But then again I'm pretty weird-looking myself.

But every now and then, there's like an onion booty, thats huge, perfectly round, no dimples, firm. Like Becky Crocker or Nicole Herring.

But I mean, I'm never really picky when it comes to body types when it comes to relationships. And I find chubby girls kind of cute and sexy in a cuddly kind of way.

And yeah, I don't like bars. Going to bars in other places like Colorado and Iowa seemed to net me meeting lots of cool locals, but here in West Tennessee, I haven't really had a good bar experience, and I can't really go to one and get drunk because I don't have a ride. And I live with my family right now.

I don't know if it's because I'm just different and weird, or if it's just my attitude, but it seems a lot more difficult to get a conversation going with people at bars where I am now, and everyone seems to kind of just, already know each other. And it's loud, I can't speak loud enough, and it's just a weird, lonely experience.

But I've had great experiences with bars in Colorado and Iowa. Until I drink too much and it gets me in trouble. I just avoid bars for the most part, though. For whatever reason.


----------



## MFB

Now boys, we're not spose to objectify wimmens in the forums. 
Scares them away.
Settle down.
Pm me. In title put "sausage party"


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> Now boys, we're not spose to objectify wimmens in the forums.
> Scares them away.
> Settle down.
> Pm me. In title put "sausage party"



You're right. I should be more mindful of others on here. Although I tend to be good at scaring wimmens away just by trying to have a conversation with them and show genuine interest, and I most likely won't meet any woman on this forum in real life, but still, got to be mindful.

But I'm not PMing you anything about a sausage party.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> You're right. I should be more mindful of others on here. Although I tend to be good at scaring wimmens away just by trying to have a conversation with them and show genuine interest, and I most likely won't meet any woman on this forum in real life, but still, got to be mindful.
> 
> But I'm not PMing you anything about a sausage party.



The best advice I can give on not scaring away wimmins is to be very, very attractive.
Or. In your case, be rich. 

And. 
Your loss.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> The best advice I can give on not scaring away wimmins is to be very, very attractive.
> Or. In your case, be rich.
> 
> And.
> Your loss.



Rich, or attractive. 

Well shit, doesn't that count out most of the guys here?


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> Rich, or attractive.
> 
> Well shit, doesn't that count out most of the guys here?


No sir. All the guys I know on here are w beautiful women. Though one im speaking of is w a beautiful granny.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Well damn. I need to get on the road. Gotta get me a GILF.


----------



## 6StringLovin

I never encountered this on the road much besides wild after parties after a show, even then it's a rare gem and not all hippie love shit. You have to roam in the intentional community scene mostly and live amongst them before you'll be let in on that.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

6StringLovin said:


> I never encountered this on the road much besides wild after parties after a show, even then it's a rare gem and not all hippie love shit. You have to roam in the intentional community scene mostly and live amongst them before you'll be let in on that.



Seems kind of weird for intentional communities to do that.


----------



## 6StringLovin

Wheat2020 said:


> Seems kind of weird for intentional communities to do that.


Haha it's not that intentional communities do that, like it's part if the criteria of being one. But you will find a higher concentration of people in that format that are into those things. Substances almost always help


----------



## MFB

6StringLovin said:


> Haha it's not that intentional communities do that, like it's part if the criteria of being one. But you will find a higher concentration of people in that format that are into those things. Substances almost always help


So, youre telling me, a bunch of life loving hippies growin veggies in wilderness like to fuck when they do drugs.

Yeaaa, I would buy that.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

But let us not forget......CUDDLE PUDDLES!!!!


----------



## 6StringLovin

MFB said:


> So, youre telling me, a bunch of life loving hippies growin veggies in wilderness like to fuck when they do drugs.
> 
> Yeaaa, I would buy that.


Yeah that's a simplified way to put it, thanks bruh 👌🏻


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Brodiesel710 said:


> But let us not forget......CUDDLE PUDDLES!!!!



"Cuddle" and "puddles" sounds like one of the most disgusting combination of words ever.

And to think you got mad over, "listicles", which, yeah, I guess that word _DOES_ sound pretty retarded.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> "Cuddle" and "puddles" sounds like one of the most disgusting combination of words ever.



My vote is for Sliver river.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> My vote is for Sliver river.



That just sounds like a place to pan for silver.

@Juan Derlust I"m so lost what are you talking about again?


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> That just sounds like a place to pan for silver.



Sooooo. You think people go to pan for Silver at Sliver River. Thats Cool


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> Sooooo. You think people go to pan for Silver at Sliver River. Thats Cool



I looked up silver river, and just found a bunch of boring results for real estate and shit. What's Silver River?


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> I looked up silver river, and just found a bunch of boring results for real estate and shit. What's Silver River?




SLIVER! SLIVER! Not silver. Your mixing up the L and the I.

S L I V E R

You said Cuddle puddle was gross, I said SLIVER river was more gross,
That was the joke.

Im batting .000 today!


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust Name Names!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> SLIVER! SLIVER! Not silver. Your mixing up the L and the I.
> 
> S L I V E R
> 
> You said Cuddle puddle was gross, I said SLIVER river was more gross,
> That was the joke.
> 
> Im batting .000 today!




Ooooh! Sorry my eyesight is getting kind of bad from sitting in bed staring at this computer for 12 hours.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> Ooooh! Sorry my eyesight is getting kind of bad from sitting in bed staring at this computer for 12 hours.


HAHAHAHAHA! all good brother, you had me cracking up!


----------



## 6StringLovin

But what about Fur Burger?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> That just sounds like a place to pan for silver.
> 
> @Juan Derlust I"m so lost what are you talking about again?



He's talking bout sexual appropriation, is that a thing!!??


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> He's talking bout sexual appropriation, is that a thing!!??


I dont think even @Juan Derlust knows what he himself is talking about
Trying to end the gibberish commish and move on to a real topic in the free love and orgy realm...

Has any dood here ever been pegged or into it?
I have not, but it sounds hot and I really like they power exchange idea of it and "giving it up" for a gal. But it'd have to be with someone I really trusted and maybe I would need to take about 20mg of oxy to make that happen. OUCH!


----------



## 6StringLovin

MFB said:


> I dont think even @Juan Derlust knows what he himself is talking about
> Trying to end the gibberish commish and move on to a real topic in the free love and orgy realm...
> 
> Has any dood here ever been pegged or into it?
> I have not, but it sounds hot and I really like they power exchange idea of it and "giving it up" for a gal. But it'd have to be with someone I really trusted and maybe I would need to take about 20mg of oxy to make that happen. OUCH!


Nah, I had a partner ask me one time and part of me wanted to give it go for her but I decided not to. Now a finger in the bum at various times during foreplay or sex is pretty fun but that's all I got lol


----------



## MFB

"Begging for a Pegging" sounds like a Dr Suess book for BDSMers


----------



## MFB

6StringLovin said:


> Nah, I had a partner ask me one time and part of me wanted to give it go for her but I decided not to. Now a finger in the bum at various times during foreplay or sex is pretty fun but that's all I got lol



Right, it's not the physical for me that attracts me to it, bc I cant imagine it being anything but painful, but the psychological aspect of giving in to someone to make them happy gets me chubby. Im a romantic.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I - I mean where are you going to go from there what next?



Well, simply put, the next size up!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> "Begging for a Pegging" sounds like a Dr Suess book for BDSMers



Every time I hear this word I just think of a one legged pirate.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> Every time I hear this word I just think of a one legged pirate.


BQHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! 

aww man, best thread every, y'all are cracking me up!


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> OK you asked for it oh wait I think there's something in the rules against posting offensive content - the dead dildo guy foto from the medicolegal examination of death book
> 
> I dated a scrub tech from the hospital in the Air Force and we used to pull it off the shelf when she was working weekends



Gross! My cous was a cop; when he was a cadet or whatever he had to watch things to prepare him for what he would see on duty. He of course would show me. There was this one video of this guy who was into auto asphyxiation, and filmed himself hanging himself and masterbating, kicked over the step ladder accidently and actually killed himself. It was brutal to watch.

You go to the Air Academy in the Springs?


----------



## 6StringLovin

Definitely not offended, this is the most action I've seen since Missouri went on quarantine 3 weeks ago 🤣


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Anyone who is curious about this topic can do a google image search on "rectal foreign bodies", some are fake, most are not. ER personnel pass the good ones around, some also end up published in the medical literature.

You will be _amazed_ at what folks shove up their ass, never thinking about getting it back out, until it is too late, and it's time for a trip to the ER. 

Probably best to avoid experiments in this area right now, as they are busy with other things at the ER. Much as they enjoy a good laugh when they aren't in the same room with the unfortunate patient.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Older Than Dirt said:


> Anyone who is curious about this topic can do a google image search on "rectal foreign bodies", some are fake, most are not. ER personnel pass the good ones around, some also end up published in the medical literature.
> 
> You will be _amazed_ at what folks shove up their ass, never thinking about getting it back out, until it is too late, and it's time for a trip to the ER.
> 
> Probably best to avoid experiments in this area right now, as they are busy with other things at the ER. Much as they enjoy a good laugh when they aren't in the same room with the unfortunate patient.



Worst I heard was a person pouring wet concrete into another persons.....asshole. Urban legend or is the truth truly that much stranger than fiction??


----------



## MFB

Gerbils


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> OK - since we're being candid here, my sisters took turns pegging me as a kid
> 
> so been there done that...



Dooder, what were you saying about a "YIKES!" rating???

waiting for punchline.....


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I think it was more like playing doctor and trying to take my temperature with a thermometer, but for the sake of this current theme I exaggerated - sorry


Totally more palatable.
Older I assume
Do they ever like to embarass you when you bring a new lady around the family by telling that story.
I would


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I am the youngest believe it or not there are people older than me so I was like their real doll
> 
> They would dress me in a Brownie uniform - what did I know?
> 
> No regrets on that head incidentally


Was that uniform at least adorn with the Rectal Tempature Taking brownie badge?


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust Priceless. Such a good photo.
You have the clairvoyant, curious eyes that Colonel Aureliano Buendia had as a child.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> @Juan Derlust I"m so lost what are you talking about again?





Juan Derlust said:


> you're not gonna quit until you're wearing that blue banner like a brownie sash



It's just you and I my friend, let the battle for The Commish Of Gibberish beggish.
If
you
wish


----------



## MFB

*WInner chooses base on preference. For me it depends on my mood. And what I had for dinner.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> OK - since we're being candid here, my sisters took turns pegging me as a kid
> 
> so been there done that...



It's cool, I sucked my cousins dick once.


----------



## Deleted member 24782




----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> It's cool, I sucked my cousins dick once.


Yikes! (theres no rating for yikes yet)

Once this girl I liked made me read a ghey book called The Time Travellers Wife.
There is a part where the time traveller would travel in time and go meet himself, knowing his other-timed self would know what was up bc he was him and always a time traveller.
And then they (they being the same dood from different points of time) would suck each other off.

I always thought I would probably do the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> I must say Bruce Willis was pretty good I'm not a big fan but @Brodiesel710 no way you can just drop a bomb like that without giving us more
> 
> Ving Rames, though...​




This is age 8/9, my mom would suck my dads dick when we were in the same room (as if we were too young to notice) I ended up trying the same move on my cousin, I sucked his erect dick. Then my aunt walked in...::nailbiting::::snaphappy:: I'M THE ONLY PERSON WHO WILL OPENLY TALK ABOUT THIS IN MY FAMILY.

So yeah, I'm an open book, but most people just read the back cover...


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> @Wheat2020 this is the closest any of us is going to get to an orgy on the road anytime soon



Can't wait for all the orgies at the STP social center.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> Can't wait for all the orgies at the STP social center.


But I get to tend the beavers, george!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> Or you'll be the scarecrow that frightens them away!



Fuck that the scarecrow needs some FREE LOVE too.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Oy vey @MFB don't lose your sense of humor I was joking for crying out loud
> 
> We BOTH know in reality _*I'll*_ be the one frightening them off


I knoooow! Youre my fave dooder 
I was disagreeing bc i disagree; as i think Im a pertty darn babin'!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Juan Derlust said:


> @Wheat2020 this is the closest any of us is going to get to an orgy on the road anytime soon



I'm OK with that, I still don't want a sausage party. I've been reading this thread, and it's just like,

_Where's that Goddamn "yikes" button?_


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> I'm OK with that, I still don't want a sausage party. I've been reading this thread, and it's just like,
> 
> _Where's that Goddamn "yikes" button?_




Whatever, you know it takes ten to tango right?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> this is better than having friends over to clog the plumbing



@Juan Derlust's whimsical word wisdom is rubbin off on me...

..or should I say rubbin one off on me!??!!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Brodiesel710 said:


> Whatever, you know it takes ten to tango right?



I'm not good with math, but doesn't it only take _seven_ to tango? Eight if you're a chick.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> I I still don't want a sausage party.



Look around, Bubbers, you in the wrong place! Shoulda been more specific with your request for Free Love and Orgies.



Juan Derlust said:


> Lots of comedy here



Funniest thread ever.

Now what about crayons? (I say it like "crowns', as Im orginally from Philly)


----------



## MFB

Your Pa was a HOTTIE!

What happened?


----------



## Older Than Dirt

This seems like the right crowd for the old Lenny Bruce line about how "the only thing i ever did that i think was perverted was jerking off my dog."

I have had a few me and two women things (and still regret the time i turned one down like a fool), but never an orgy _per se_.

I also can say i have been thrown out of an S&M club for having sex. My late friend Marcus was a bouncer at the very notorious Hellfire Club for a few years. There was all sorts of S&M activity, but strict anti-AIDS rules against oral, anal or genital sex.

I met this woman, and we were doing this and that out in the play rooms, and got really horny. So we went in the ladies room and fucked in a stall, and then were kind of gearing up for round two, with her standing on the toilet seat, and me fist-fucking her. I guess we were kind of over-enthusiastic and loud, and the owner's two daughters came in to piss and got pissed at us, and went and got the bouncers to toss us out.

The head bouncer was this bodybuilder moron named Lucifer, who was the President of this otherwise all-Hispanic Japanese-bike biker club (with colors, etc, forget what they were called) that had a house around the corner from where i lived in Williamsburg. He and i did not get along at all. He was all excited at the chance to try and stomp me, but my boy Marcus told him you can't fuck with my man. i was sent on my way, and the woman vanished into the night.

I didn't promise it would be an exciting story. I will try to remember other sordid adventures, but i was drunk and high as shit on drugs during most of them, so recall is dim, probably thankfully.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> Lots of comedy here
> 
> I probably don't have to go back and watch Louis CK reruns anymore
> 
> Actually I always thought he was kind of overrated my sisters loved him though until they found out about his behavior behind the scenes
> 
> The same sisters with the crayons...



I've ONLY seen Louis CK parodied in Portlandia, I think I will keep that way!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Look around, Bubbers, you in the wrong place! Shoulda been more specific with your request for Free Love and Orgies.
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thread ever.
> 
> Now what about crayons? (I say it like "crowns', as Im orginally from Philly)



I used to live in North Philly, by the Berks stop. Lived in a elevator shaft of an old flower factory (no this wasn't a squat) but it sure felt like it.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> I've ONLY seen Louis CK parodied in Portlandia, I think I will keep that way!



Why you buggin, he had a FAMILY EMERGENCY!

Presently BIll Burr is the best right now imo
All time, I go Carlin


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> I used to live in North Philly,



Sketchy


----------



## Older Than Dirt

West Philly in my case, down the block from the old Breyer's ice cream factory, and across the street from the student bookstore of Philadelphia College of Pharmacy, who i guess realized "P.C.P." might not be the optimal initials in their line of work and changed the name. But not before i bought a t-shirt, now long-gone.

But, since we got a Philly _minyan_ here, Pat's or Geno's?


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Older Than Dirt said:


> West Philly in my case, down the block from the old Breyer's ice cream factory, and across the street from the student bookstore of Philadelphia College of Pharmacy, who i guess realized "P.C.P." might not be the optimal initials in their line of work and changed the name. But not before i bought a t-shirt, now long-gone.
> 
> But, since we got a Philly _minyan_ here, Pat's or Geno's?



So grand, what you're saying is, you're from _WEST PHILADELPHIA, BORN AND RAISED!_


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> Pat's or Geno's?



Jims on south!


----------



## MFB

Here here! To @Wheat2020 !


----------



## Deleted member 27861

What can I say? I prefer monogamous relationships with a woman I can truly love and trust who truly loves and trusts me, but Goddammit, I've never had sex, and I'm horny and lonely af, my libido is up, and I love me some dirty wild punk chicks and Bohemian hippies and I wish to smash.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Not at from there, lived there for a year or two.



MFB said:


> Jims on south!


 
Blasphemy. The correct answer of course is Pat's. Ate there in October.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

@Juan Derlust what the fuck is the story behind your avatar?


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> I love me some dirty wild punk chicks and Bohemian hippies and I wish to smash.



Me tooooo!!!! I have this beautiful photo of this hairy-arm-pitted crzy witch gypsy girl I loved standing in front of my trailer that I wish I could post!


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> Not at from there, lived there for a year or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy. The correct answer of course is Pat's. Ate there in October.


Honestly, its the roll. Amorosos that makes the sammiie. The air in s philly was so thick w the scent of bread in the mornings you could pluck it out of the air!


----------



## MFB

The photo is great bc you look so fucking happy w that shit eating grin on your face. 

This thread has hit STP Platinum status by reaching 1000 views!

We should all host a podcast together that noone wants to listen to


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> Me tooooo!!!! I have this beautiful photo of this hairy-arm-pitted crzy witch gypsy girl I loved standing in front of my trailer that I wish I could post!



Damn is it _THAT_ NSFW?


----------



## MFB

@Wheat2020 Yeaaa, I had to google NSFW. And yea, most my photos are. Duh.
Some side boobage and you can see her bush outta her pannies, but she looks wild and free and lovely.

A whle back I posted a pic that I thought was beautiful , but offended others here. 
A pretty girl and side boob.
So, in lieu of that and out of respect for others and our most gracious hosts and mods (thanks for letting us hang doods !  ) I keep the smut to private messages.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> What can I say? I prefer monogamous relationships with a woman I can truly love and trust who truly loves and trusts me, but Goddammit, I've never had sex, and I'm horny and lonely af, my libido is up, and I love me some dirty wild punk chicks and Bohemian hippies and I wish to smash.



Well, we got brothels here in Nevada, and I hear good things... my friend just went to one for the first time, yes he paid to have sex there. $500!!!! Money well spent, although it was money I had just paid him to help build my house, HAHAHAHAH. Pass the buck!

Guess this virus has to blow over first...


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wheat2020 said:


> What can I say? I prefer monogamous relationships with a woman I can truly love and trust who truly loves and trusts me, but Goddammit, I've never had sex, and I'm horny and lonely af, my libido is up, and I love me some dirty wild punk chicks and Bohemian hippies and I wish to smash.



https://www.desertroseclub.com/https://www.mustangranchbrothel.comhttps://monasranchelko.com/


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> he paid to have sex there. $500!!!!



My granpappy told me you pay not for the sex but for them to leave after, or in your friends case, so he could.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Forget the brothels this quarantine has got to be murder for Las Vegas



Everything brother!
All the cities that were hosting NCAA march madness, bars around the arenas and such.
No Wimbleton!
No cities hosting NBA playoffs which is huge in generating moneys.

Has anyone gone back and read this thread in its entirety? 
Mental agility on full display


----------



## MFB

I think the christmas tree ads a nice nuance to this photo.
Tanlines are always hot.


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust I also always thought that was your hair and you just really liked the ramones when you were young. Funny to know now it was a wig.

You look like if Wolverine dressed up as a ramone for Halloween, which I mean as a great compliment


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I call foul - all you're doing to boost your post count is chasing me around & remarking on my brilliant content


But....you said you really liked clingly....?

Noted. Ill never soil your sheets again.

And your doing the same


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust honestly I am NOT following you to boost post count

I come to this silly thread bc it has become the asylum for those of us with COVIDiocy [email protected]
so we dont effect the rest of the forum


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> and I want to know about that cross joint in your avatar is that yours something you made with your own 10 fingers?


YESSSS! I am THE BEST joint roller you know. I roll about 10 ciggies a day for the last 20 years so muscle memory. Sometimes if I am bored I will roll some crazy 12 inch joint with as many papers as it takes. Its fun and makes me feel accomplished.

Some more of my skillage.


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust We would love to see your real hair.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

@Juan Derlust I swear you almost look like an Elvis imposter with that wig, it only adds to the vaguely odd vintage Americano aesthetics to the image.

Your sister was right it makes for a great greeting card!


----------



## MFB

*YIKES! rating


----------



## MFB

Fancy locks yo!
Oribe Gold lust and repair conditioner?

Also. Being STP,
I accept you and your lumber-sexuality.


----------



## MFB

You look like Paul Bunyan and the dreamy lead singer of a shitty indy band had a baby.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Lumbersexual af.


----------



## MFB

@Wheat2020 Didnt you owe us some creative piece in another thread? Why we still waiting?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> full frontal



YOU WIN


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> my avatar was literally 30 years ago



WTF I thought you were a 14 year old boy.

I would post a selfie but my flip phone isnt connected to my desktop computer (aka giant iphone).


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> @Wheat2020 Didnt you owe us some creative piece in another thread? Why we still waiting?



Yeah, man. I posted it, but it was kind of creepy, and no one said anything about it, so idk. I wrote a brief poem in another thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> on a lighter note I dig @Brodiesel710's new(ish) avatar psychedelic Frederic Remington



It's an old bandana I found in the dumpster the other day. SCORE! 

I'm the closest resident to the county transfer station so dumpster diving takes close to no effort.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> why do I enjoy this more than discord? is it a generational thing?



Forums and email is actually old technology now, were so 90's!

OH AND YOU GET MORE SCENE POINTS.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Juan Derlust said:


> So you live next to the dump?
> 
> Perfect!



My house to the dump...short walk.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> Just don't get addicted to Kink.com like my old roommate. He would always lock the door and keep me out 'til he was done beating off to this stuff. His addiction turned pretty dark as he was able to start luring in younger and younger girls with his online artist reputation and supposed sex positive "dom roles" he most def turned into a sexual predataor within the community and was banned from this scene all together! Be smart be wise don't let your sex get the best of you. (speaking in the broad sense, everyone..)
> 
> But I've never been in a orgy, had two opportunities-just didn't seem RIGHT.



27
Twenty Seven
Deuce Seven

Just gonna leave all that right there.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> My house to the dump...short walk.


Do they mind the smell?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Juan Derlust said:


> everyone who looks in on this thread is going to wade through a river of nonsense searching for a kernel of actionable filth
> 
> 
> and come up empty-handed



My comment was rather cryptic but for those who know of him, not cryptic at all. Brodie was probably trying to give the guy some anonymity but I feel like predators need to be put on blast. Deuce Seven AKA Twenty Seven is the artist creeper roommate he was referring to. It might appear like nonsense (assuming you meant my comment) but it's not. Dude has all the talent in the world, his lines are absolutely incredible. Too bad he's such a filthy mongrel.


----------



## MFB

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> My comment was rather cryptic but for those who know of him, not cryptic at all. Brodie was probably trying to give the guy some anonymity but I feel like predators need to be put on blast. Deuce Seven AKA Twenty Seven is the artist creeper roommate he was referring to. It might appear like nonsense (assuming you meant my comment) but it's not. Dude has all the talent in the world, his lines are absolutely incredible. Too bad he's such a filthy mongrel.



Nice reveal! Such a good thread. Intrigue and drama.
I thought you meaaaant something way different. I though you were saying dont fuck w girls online unless you see the number 27, as in age.
Thats why I rated you funny. I dont think your post was funny now.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Here is my "Free Love And Orgies" cheerful thought for the day: It seems like COVID-19 definitely kills more biological males than biological females.

So after it's all over, the sex-odds for all surviving males, gay, straight and whatever, will dramatically improve. It will be like the whole world after was WW I (and the Spanish Flu), or Germany and the USSR after WW II. Hordes of sex-starved women will chase the survivors down in the street, begging for some sweet lurve, for just one kiss.

Mask up, and wash those hands, boys.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Older Than Dirt said:


> Here is my "Free Love And Orgies" cheerful thought for the day: It seems like COVID-19 definitely kills more biological males than biological females.
> 
> So after it's all over, the sex-odds for all surviving males, gay, straight and whatever, will dramatically improve. It will be like the whole world after was WW I (and the Spanish Flu), or Germany and the USSR after WW II. Hordes of sex-starved women will chase the survivors down in the street, begging for some sweet lurve, for just one kiss.
> 
> Mask up, and wash those hands, boys.



Yes I knew it! Now maybe my wife will stop making me put on that condom and I can finally reproduce my brand!!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Let's not forget, this thread is actually about helping @Wheat2020 get laid! He is a virgin after all, and there is nothing wrong with that, I lost mine at 18.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> My comment was rather cryptic but for those who know of him, not cryptic at all. Brodie was probably trying to give the guy some anonymity but I feel like predators need to be put on blast. Deuce Seven AKA Twenty Seven is the artist creeper roommate he was referring to. It might appear like nonsense (assuming you meant my comment) but it's not. Dude has all the talent in the world, his lines are absolutely incredible. Too bad he's such a filthy mongrel.



I kept it anonymous because I don't like "calling people out" on the internet, filthy mongrel is quite appropriate though!!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> I kept it anonymous because I don't like "calling people out" on the internet, filthy mongrel is quite appropriate though!!


That's alright, you didn't I did.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> Let's not forget, this thread is actually about helping @Wheat2020 get laid! He is a virgin after all, and there is nothing wrong with that, I lost mine at 18.


@Wheat2020 In my experience the best thing one can do when having trouble finding a mate is this;
lower standards


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> @Wheat2020 In my experience the best thing one can do when having trouble finding a mate is this;
> lower standards



If I lower my standards here I'd pretty much only be dating a crackhead. And even THEY won't mess with me because I don't have a vehicle, and I don't have my own place.

So today, I'm going to start making a move towards getting a vehicle because, I just can't take this shit much more. Doing nothing but sitting on the bed doing school work every single day, and my father's already talking about how a DARK AGE is coming upon us, and how before we know it, we'll need to keep stock of our food, and sleep in shifts, and other doomsday shit.

Not saying he's wrong or anything, it's just, I don't want to go out spending the rest of my life holed up with guns like a hermit with my dad. I want friends, and a community, and a love life, and to be useful. I mean, I already have those first two things on this forum, but you guys know better than anyone that sitting in front of a computer can't substitute being out there.

Hell I started this thread half-way joking, half-way genuinely curious, because I'm almost ready to give up on relationships and just have sex, but that's just more loneliness talking.

Like, yeah, if I got to find an orgy or free love for real, it'd be hard to turn down, it sounds fun and all, and sure, relationships aren't anything magical, but it's still what I really want.

So I'm gonna begin my vehicle search today so I can have my own vehicle so I can move around or even leave Tennessee at will, and maybe be of some use to this community, maybe visit some intentional communities to network, and go to national parks on the weekends.

With the _Phage_ in full-swing, I mean, hitchhiking out of TN would have been a massive bitch BEFORE, but now, it's impossible. Because everyone's scared, and I can't put my father at risk.


Sorry, I don't mean to re-tail or de-rail the topic, I just had like this urge to burst into a rant. I was tossing and turning in my bed trying to get back to sleep but couldn't. I'm really happy this thread turned out the way it did.


🍺 Cheers! And may the random perverted fun continue!


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> .And even THEY won't mess with me because I don't have a vehicle, and I don't have my own place.



Fuck that dood. I cant tell you how many girls have been into me bc I ride a bicycle and am mostly homeless. Own that shit.People like positivity.

If youre willing to truly be your authentic self, you'll attact the right people.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

You know, pulling women with no home and just a bicycle is a pretty strong flex. 

That reminds me of my uncle who would just work a job and get around Dyersburg with nothing but his bicycle, and every year he got a different woman pregnant, introduced different kids to the family.


----------



## MFB

******2k views Y'all!*******


carry on


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Yeah those handicaps are only in your head


And handicaps in your head dont help you get/give head.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

One of those late night sneaky uncles


----------



## Deleted member 27861

But my uncle is black, so.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

You're right to rate that confusing. It's mostly an inside joke. I used to work with a guy who randomly used that term. He said it so nonchalantly, like everyone's got a late night sneaky uncle. I just loved the juxtaposition of words. It's almost like a band name. The late night sneaky uncles


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I think he's saying it's more of a stereotype that creepers are usually white, idk. A quick look at the registered sexual offender list around your neighborhood will quickly debunk that. Generalizations are kinda wack imo. Like how would you feel if I followed up "my uncle is black" with "oh so he's a thief?" Right? Not cool and not accurate. "Until the color of a man's skin is of no more significance than the color of his eyes, there is war" Every person should be judged by their actions, not their skin tone.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I think he's denying I'm his uncle strictly on the basis of my skin color
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it I believe he's right


*uncle from another carbunkle.

-carbunkle is such a gross word for something that is in itself gross


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Yeah my uncle was a busy guy. Me and my big sister, whenever we'd see him or bring him up in conversation or see him in town riding his bike, would always mis-sing. sing:

_He's a gigolo
And he's got to go
To put on, another show_

His name's Roy Jr.

So you'll have to change your name to that. And I guess I'll be your nephew now!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

You know what two words I hate as a phrase? "Hunger pangs."

"Pangs" just sounds so fucking stupid, just call it what it is! You're hungry, and it's causing you pain, call it _HUNGER PAIN!_

The fuck's a "pang" anyways?


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> However, I'm going to adopt him here as my very own nephew.
> 
> This is social media, right?
> 
> We're consenting adults, correct?
> 
> We can bond with whomever however we choose, no?





@Juan Derlust If you were a superhero your costume would include a _futility_ belt....


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> synonymous with twinge - probably the same fool invented both
> 
> if this was Jeopardy I'd be asking 'Who is Shakespeare?'


Shame ya cant type faster, Ol Rigid Digits


----------



## MFB

Bringing things full circle, after 13 amazing pages and 2k views

and Orgy story.

About 10 years ago a girl I really loved and I met up to 'same room swap' with a really hot couple we found online.
Everyone vibed at the bar, we go back to thier place, everyone gets nekkid, and everyone is getting thier Os and having a good time.

After some time my GF's energy changed and she didnt seem to be enjoying herself. excused herself to go to the bathroom and took a long time. We kind of just waited for her so as to not be rude. When she came back in she was noticeably upset. I thought I had crossed a line or maybe she had cummer's remorse.

She said she was really tired and wanted to just go home.
There were some awkward goodbyes and when we got in her car I asked her what was up, worried about some emotional drama.

She smiles like a kid and says "michael I had to shit so bad and I just blew up thier toilet. Im so embarrassed!" and we started cracking up. She always had wonky bowels and a hectic shittin' schedule. Thats part of the reason I loved her.

She wouldnt let us meet up w that couple again even though we both thought they were hot. That story became something we would always reference and laugh at.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

That sounds like one hell of a time, and like a great relationship. When you love someone so much, and are on the same wavelengths so well, that you happily screw other couples together.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> That sounds like one hell of a time, and like a great relationship. When you love someone so much, and are on the same wavelengths so well, that you happily screw other couples together.


Find someone you really enjoy talking to and vice versa, and ask them to do wierd shit sexually with you.


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust Call me passe', but Free Love and Orgies will always be THEE thread.

Have fun in your kingdom of cum


----------



## MFB

Montucky lubrication


----------



## MFB

@Juan Derlust remind me to tell you the story of this trapeze artist


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

So just out of curiosity.. (and I really couldn't care less one way or the other) what's actually going on here? It almost feels like a group of about 5 of y'all are trying to make this the most popular thread on STP and as a side game battling for top poster of the month? Y'all got those quarantine listlessness blues huh? We should write a song about it.


----------



## MFB

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> So just out of curiosity.. (and I really couldn't care less one way or the other) what's actually going on here? It almost feels like a group of about 5 of y'all are trying to make this the most popular thread on STP and as a side game battling for top poster of the month? Y'all got those quarantine listlessness blues huh? We should write a song about it.


I just come here because I like orgies and free love!


----------



## MFB

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 
to answer seriously, yes, we are trying to do the mods and the rest of STP a favor by keeping our COVIDiocy in this thread only.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Yeah right now I'm just trying to keep myself from worrying about someone. Mostly by talking about smutty things.


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> Mostly by talking about smutty things.



Would you like to be Smutty Buddies with me?


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> Would you like to be Smutty Buddies with me?



That sounds like a worse version of Nutty Buddies


----------



## MFB

Wheat2020 said:


> That sounds like a worse version of Nutty Buddies


Exactly. Im the Peanut Butter and youre the Chocolate.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

MFB said:


> Exactly. Im the Peanut Butter and youre the Chocolate.



I disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> So just out of curiosity.. (and I really couldn't care less one way or the other) what's actually going on here? It almost feels like a group of about 5 of y'all are trying to make this the most popular thread on STP and as a side game battling for top poster of the month? Y'all got those quarantine listlessness blues huh? We should write a song about it.



We were told by @StarMage that the top 4 posters this month would be granted access to the Kingdom he's building.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Y'all muthafuckas basically discord chatting in a thread. Not saying you can't do that but discord might actually be better suited for this type of stuff. Something to consider


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Y'all muthafuckas basically discord chatting in a thread. Not saying you can't do that but discord might actually be better suited for this type of stuff. Something to consider



But what your saying really is we shouldn't do that. I've actually tried to Discord but it wont work on my desktop computer, my operating system needs updating!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Juan Derlust said:


> Sincere question from cyber-challenged individual: how so?


Well, it's faster. You don't have to wait as long between replies. It's more like a chat room. Y'all basically chatting at email speed, discord would be like text speed


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> But what your saying really is we shouldn't do that.


No, not really. I think it's been observed before around here. I don't exactly mince words. If I was really trying to say "stop doing this" I'd just say stop doing this. 

I'm just trying to give you guys a better avenue for the type of banter you're engaging in. But if you're rockin Windows Vista or worse?(is there worse?) Idk what to recommend. Proceed as you were I guess. 

I think this type of activity is better for the site than dead air. I ain't tryna silence anyone. Just pointing out a better format is all. Out of curiosity though, what type of OS are you running? What's your rig? 1993 HP Pavilion?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> No, not really. I think it's been observed before around here. I don't exactly mince words. If I was really trying to say "stop doing this" I'd just say stop doing this.
> 
> I'm just trying to give you guys a better avenue for the type of banter you're engaging in. But if you're rockin Windows Vista or worse?(is there worse?) Idk what to recommend. Proceed as you were I guess.
> 
> I think this type of activity is better for the site than dead air. I ain't tryna silence anyone. Just pointing out a better format is all. Out of curiosity though, what type of OS are you running? What's your rig? 1993 HP Pavilion?



Understood.

I have a Mac OS X 10.9.5, been trying to update it for 3 years. You know these things?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> Understood.
> 
> I have a Mac OS X 10.9.5, been trying to update it for 3 years. You know these things?


Not at all but I bet you somebody here does. Make a thread about it. The electrical advise thread seemed to yield some decent results.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I'm sorry. I don't quite hate Discord, but the way I see it, this thread creates like a, _The Boys Only Club_ kind of space, whereas the Discord is just kind of a free-for-all.

Also, I think some of us need time to like, recharge so we can keep up with continuing the forum game and thread theme?

Come on! Don't tell me you've never played _forum games_ before, old-timer!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Again, personally I don't mind. I'm more often the mod taking part in the derailment of a thread than the one to call a stop to it. Not to be all "good cop bad cop" about it or anything. 

Just figured "the boys" might not realize discord works better for shitposting. And let's be real, this thread has a lot of shitposting and for whatever reason been given an indirect shitpost pass so far.

I don't own this place, I might have a different take on it than Matt. I basically feel like hey, you created this thread, it's your baby. If you don't mind the direction it's taken, it ain't no skin off my back to let it play out. 

I actually did bring this thread to Matt's attention because it's just so off topic and even spammy at times. Figured he might wanna weigh in on it but then I got to thinking about it. We're all locked down right now, it's a silly goose time. I think we gotta be a little open to some changes from what we're all normally used to.


----------



## MFB

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 silly goose time indeed! I wake up at 5 am too. Endless mug of coffee til noon?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Woke up at 3:30 this time. That's been a thing since I've been on the road. Go to bed by 10 sleep till 3ish. Having a coffee and a clove right now, yep. Caffeine and nicotine, that's my orgy.


----------



## MFB

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Woke up at 3:30 this time. That's been a thing since I've been on the road. Go to bed by 10 sleep till 3ish. Having a coffee and a clove right now, yep. Caffeine and nicotine, that's my orgy.


I love most '---ines' too. So much so that somewhere in this garble of trash I have tattooed on me theres a mug of coffee and a cig with a a match next to it.

The best american chef to ever live also knew the importance of caffiene and nicotine; in the middle of his course menu he serves a course "coffee and cigarettes" which is a tobacco and coffee infused custard.

Orgy on my doods!
And thy kingdom will come!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

I woke up at 5:30, good morning old guys!!! @Eng JR Lupo RV323 and @MFB


----------



## MFB

This thread is a good reminder of what happens when the inmates take over the asylum.

"as near as I can tell, Im no loony" -Randall McMurphy


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

MFB said:


> This thread is a good reminder of what happens when the inmates take over the asylum.
> 
> "as near as I can tell, Im no loony" -Randall McMurphy


Oddly enough I'm in Salem down the street from where that movie was filmed. Drove by to check it out but apparently they've demolished the old mental ward.


----------



## MFB

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 Synchronicity! Such a funny and sad film. I loved Devito in it. 
The book is great too, Kesey before he was Kesey.
That's very cool you went to check it out.

If you are into visiting scenes from iconic movies;
Not to far from you,
I hear there's a a dead kid out in the woods by Castle Rock.
Just keep your balls safe from Chopper!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

MFB said:


> @Eng JR Lupo RV323 Synchronicity! Such a funny and sad film. I loved Devito in it.
> The book is great too, Kesey before he was Kesey.
> That's very cool you went to check it out.
> 
> If you are into visiting scenes from iconic movies;
> Not to far from you,
> I hear there's a a dead kid out in the woods by Castle Rock.
> Just keep your balls safe from Chopper!


Funny thing. I went with a buddy to check out some old abandoned rail lines(McLeod?) near Weed Ca and we found this old wooden water tower. He took a picture of me by it;





Then a few months later I'm watching Stand By Me and I see them balance beam walking along the tracks in a scene and it's legit the same tower I'm standing in front of. I was like whoa whoa whoa, looked it up and sure as shit that part was filmed right there.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> @MFB Please don't combine any benzodiazepine with morphine or codeine or any other opioid
> 
> - I'd hate like hell to have to ride the rest of this solo...


Exercise is for people that can handle thier drugs.
I got you, Hans.

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 Dooder, I never knew that was filmed in NORCAL. I read the book when I was little and remembered it placed in OR. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle!

My favorite movie ever was set in Astoria OR.
Guesses? No googs.
answer _jeopardy style_ please.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

There has been a deplorable lack of "Free Love and Orgy" content here recently.

I will remedy the deficit.

When me and the wife got married, we had a honeymoon night at the Gramercy Park Hotel in NYC, a once fancy hotel that was kinda run-down/funky, but still kinda elegant, in 2001, and is now super-fancy again. Better than the illegal loft with a shared bathroom down the hall where we lived at the time.

So we get up to the room, and the room key doesn't work (this is back when they gave you an actual key, not a magnetic card). So she waits by the room, and i ride the elevator back down to the front desk to get a key that works.

I come back, and she flings open the door of the room katty-corner to ours, like a foot away, and says "Look, _amor_! A orgy!" And indeed there was: there were about 8 people i could see through the open door, the men naked, the women in lingerie or naked, and a couple fucking cowgirl-style on an armchair by the door. Someone arriving had seen her standing there in her very tight wedding dress and invited her in, and then invited her to bring me after she explained we were there on our wedding night.

We declined their kind invitation. We were up fucking later than they were, but then there were i think three coke dealers at our wedding, and they all gave us presents.


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> There has been a deplorable lack of "Free Love and Orgy" content here recently.



@Juan Derlust _just_ posted about how his older sisters use to take his temperature rectally...


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Dude, that was like _5 pages ago _or something.


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> Dude, that was like _5 pages ago _or something.


Correct you, are! ORGY ON!


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Should I try to rekindle that now we're both in our 50s???
> 
> 
> *sis & me


how long has that part of your relationship been analled?


----------



## Older Than Dirt

So i have an ancestor on my mom's side in 19th century Ohio, when that was the frontier, who was named Free Love And States' Right Forever MacIlwaine.

Maybe i should have posted this in the "having kids?" thread, so @Brodiesel710 can name his kid that.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

MFB said:


> Exercise is for people that can handle thier drugs.
> I got you, Hans.
> 
> @Eng JR Lupo RV323 Dooder, I never knew that was filmed in NORCAL. I read the book when I was little and remembered it placed in OR. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle!
> 
> My favorite movie ever was set in Astoria WA.
> Guesses? No googs.
> answer _jeopardy style_ please.


Goonies never say die. I nearly drove a few hours out the way just to go there but decided against it last minute.


----------



## MFB

@Older Than Dirt From a long line of radicals!

And, @Brodiesel710 aint trying to have no kiiiids, he just trying to bang rawdog.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Do young people in relationships actually _use condoms_ these days? Yick.

Jesus, am i glad to have grown up in the STD trough, when syphilis and gonorrhea had been annihilated for a generation, and herpes and HIV weren't invented yet, and "rubbers" were a funny thing old people used to use (girls were all on the Pill).

Somehow i also got through a decade of promiscuity between wives in the '90s without ejaculating in plastic bags more than maybe three times. Good ejaculation control, and a trusting nature, can take a man far.


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> Good ejaculation control, and a trusting nature, can take a man far.



Not gonna lie; after all that ejaculation talk, I read _thrusting_ nature.

Long
live
free
love
and
orgies


----------



## MFB

Ive always consider myself a very tender lover.

Just in the wrong places.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

I have that too.

In the prep school i went to for 2 years til i got thrown out, we had to play sports every term, but i hated all the winter sports. So i was the "manager "of the basketball team as my winter sport, bringing balls and towels to practices and games basically.

So i was friends with all the black and latin kids on basketball scholarships, and was one of the few white kids that could go to Afro-Latin Society dances.

After the first one, a girl called LaShawn told Tanya, who told me, "That [OTD], he dance so _dirty_!" My dance-card was always full because of my thrusting nature.


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> After the first one, a girl called LaShawn told Tanya, who told me, "That [OTD], he dance so _dirty_!" My dance-card was always full because of my thrusting nature.



LaShawn and Tanya seem like lovely ladies!

This story is equal parts White Men Cant Jump, Step It Up, and Bronx Tale.
And the orgy lives on.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Oh, they were that, with Afros like 2' in diameter, because it was the 1972-3 school year, and fly black girls had giant Afros then.


----------



## MFB

Carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Older Than Dirt

A gentleman does not kiss and tell. But only snatching kisses, no kissing snatches , sadly as they were both fine, but they were basically nice church girls that liked to smoke reefer, and dance to funk and soul, but certainly weren't going to give up _the thang_ to any long-haired white boys.

And BTW back in the '70s girls _had_ a carpet; nowadays a man's lucky to get a "Welcome" mat. Actually '70s girls had too much publc hair and it would get in your teeth.

I remember in college in the late '70s a friend who we all thought of as a lesbian (she had pictures of herself with her ex-GF, a close relative of the President of Philippines, with them in bikinis by the pool with guards with submachine guns) suddenly had this boyfriend.

When i asked her if it wasn't kind of a big change, she said, "Well, he has a beard, so kissing him is like eating pussy."


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> When i asked her if it wasn't kind of a big change, she said, "Well, he has a beard, so kissing him is like eating pussy."



Personally, I use a different technique for the two.

I have a good story, but will get in trouble here if I go into detail,
but It involved me, a black feminist at a liberal arts college, her Steinem bush, and ended with my wiener looking like I had fucked a brillo pad.


----------



## Deleted member 25986

sdc.com

sls.com

For anyone who LOVES swingers and their orgies visit these sites. 

Thanks.


----------



## MFB

Now that we're outta that stuffy ol' thread...

lets get on with the orgy'in....

Though this is a 3sum story.

When I was in my early 20s I did my stoner right of passage trip to Amsterdam
I had never paid for sex before but was interested bc it was legal there, redlight district, etc.

I met this aussie dood at my hostel and he told me about this sex club that he liked.

We went. You walk into a big foyer, about 8 doors leading to rooms with different sex apparatuses.
Im drinking, chatting with the girls and figuring out what goes on in what rooms.
Im shown some open rooms and given some options.
I make my decision and shell out the cash.

Two employees take me to a room with a sex swing right above the bed.
I lay down, the nice ladies are clinical with latex gloves and condoms and fluffing.
Im on my back, one girl gets in the swing, settles herself on me, pulls her thighs to her breasts.
The other girl SPUN the girl on top of me.
The woman I was inside was literally 360ing on me.
Can you imagine?
I think it cost me 120 american.

And that was the first time I got crabs.


----------



## Minky

Any updates on your friend? Did he end up doing time? Did he get a hand on his addiction? Lol


----------



## DaytimeDream

trashswag86 said:


> [QUOTE="Wheat2020, p
> I had a free trial of netflix couple months ago, and the best thing I watched was Wild Wild Country, about the Osho cult in East Oregon in the 80's.
> They had free love.
> Seriously, I think cults are where it's at.


Just inquiring I do believe you any good cults I could try ?


----------

